# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Er zijn teveel regels voor chronisch zieken

## Leontien

> Chronisch zieken hebben te maken met te veel regels en administratieve verplichtingen om de benodigde zorg te krijgen. Ook hulpverleners moeten aan veel voorwaarden voldoen. Dat kost ze veel tijd die ze niet aan zorg kunnen besteden. 
> 
> Dat maakte het Adviescollege toetsing administratieve lasten (Actal) vrijdag bekend. De instantie concludeert dat ''er meer tijd voor zorg en meer handen aan het bed beschikbaar komen als regelgeving en werkwijzen meer van vertrouwen uitgaan''. ''De door ons onderzochte vertrouwensbenadering biedt perspectief op een zeer forse vermindering van de regeldruk voor patiënt en zorgverlener. Er komt hierdoor meer tijd beschikbaar voor het verlenen van zorg'', aldus Actal-voorzitter Steven van Eijck.


Nu.nl

*Vind jij dat er teveel regels zijn voor chronisch zieken? Wat zijn jouw ervaringen?*

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## parfum

Ik denk dat het niet alleen maar om tijd gaat maar dat het vooral meer een kwestie is van geldgebrek, doordat er té weinig geld beschikbaar is voor de zorg moeten ze aan alle kanten proberen onder die zorg uit te komen, men doet dat door al die moeilijke regeltjes te verzinnen waarop bijna niemand een normaal antwoord kan geven en daardoor dan meteen buiten de boot van de zorg valt, dat is 1 reden. Dan de werkwijze, men mag geen zwaar werk meer doen, wat zeg ik...zwaar? nog niet eens zwaar, toen mijn moeder een half jaar bij mij in huis ziek lag te zijn en ik hulp kreeg om haar te verzorgen omdat ik dat zelf ook niet kan, moest mijn moeder smeken om een keer haar voeten gewassen te krijgen, elke dag kwam er een andere verpleegster, echter géén 1 was bereidt mijn moeders voeten eens te wassen, dat mochten ze niet doen van hogerhand en dus deden ze dat ook niet.
Nee Nederland verkwanseld zijn (vroeger) goede medische zorg, geeft het geld liever met bakken uit aan landen zoals Griekenland, dat is immers véél belangrijker dan onze eigen mensen te helpen beter te worden of het leven iets te veraangenamen.
Om dan nog maar niet te spreken over onze ouderen, waar ook zo nodig op bezuinigd moet worden, deze arme stakkers krijgen zelfs geen vers eten meer, nee hun eten is zo ongeveer 78 uur oud en ettelijke malen opgewarmd voordat het de oudjes bereikt.
Ook closetpapier krijgen ze niet meer, moeten ze zelf maar kopen in het bejaardentehuis,
in bad mogen ze 1 x in de maand en al ze niet zelf kunnen douchen moeten ze op afspraak regelen dat 1x per week een zuster ze mag douchen, dit moet ze wel in een noodtempo doen want voor iedere persoon is slechts 6 minuten beschikbaar, zelfs als het haar gewassen moet worden, drogen daar is geen tijd voor......slechts 1 luierbroekje mogen ze per nacht hebben, als ze pech hebben en ze hebben per ongeluk in de broek geplast omdat de zuster niet op tijd kon zijn om te helpen (1 zuster op 82 mensen per nacht) dan hebben ze dikke pech, moeten ze die luierbroek maar gewoon aanhouden.
Mensen durven niet meer te gaan slapen omdat ze bang zijn dat hun broek dan nat wordt omdat ze het per ongeluk niet voelden gaan.....té erg voor woorden....en dat alles door bezuinigingen.
Dan de voedselbanken, ze komen als paddestoelen uit de grond.....waarom als wij het zelf allemaal zo goed zouden hebben? De overheid doet er niets aan....geen geld genoeg zeggen ze steevast........en ons (lees bewoners van Nederland) maar het vel over de neus heenhalen, belasting zus en zo......ik ga ervan over mijn nek....dan gaan vervolgens onze zuurverdiende centjes naar Griekenland, waar de grieken het gewoon vertikken om belasting te betalen, dat moeten wij dan maar voor hun doen......het is echt allemaal té erg voor woorden.......BEZUINIGEN is een té veel gebruikt werkwoord geworden in Nederland, wanneer gaan wij allemaal eens protesteren tegen zoveel onrecht? Ik ben benieuwd hoelang we dit allen nog volhouden, vooral als ze ook nog eens goed gaan snijden in de zorg en de ouderen onder ons.

----------

